

Angry Bird publisher to layoff as many as 130 staff - jaoued
http://www.polygon.com/2014/10/2/6888577/angry-bird-publisher-to-layoff-as-many-as-130-as-it-simplifies

======
oxalo
Stories like this amuse me because I see it happen so much. New company forms,
gets insane adoption rates, rapidly grows their number of employees, the fad
ends, no longer need employees, big layoffs. 'Beware the local maxima'

